# Building Your Own Stalls/Stall Doors, Help!



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

At the moment we only have one large stall, but I would love to some day like to make that one stall into three 10 by 12 stalls. I'm not entirely sure how I might do this, as the setup isn't entirely right. If I would set them up as illustrated, I would either have to have the door into stall 1 only be accessible from outside, or have to go through stall 2. Or, would it be best to make both stalls a little bigger so they are split in the middle of the gate that already exists, and will have two smaller gaits that lead into both of these stalls?

Also, I would love to see some stalls and stall doors that people built themselves. Most of our barn has been a cost effective project that gets done when we get the supplies to do so. It is a long project, but has made leaps and bounds, and is fabulous considering we haven't put tons of extra money into it. Anyone have ideas or pictures or both would be fabulous! I'm not interested in pouring thousands of dollars into perfect stalls, I just need stalls that are safe, sturdy, and there when I need them. All of my horses, aside from a mare and foal, are out on pasture with a shed that keeps them plenty protected. I would really love to have a couple stalls to throw horses in when I take them out of pasture and work with them, rather than having to trek back and fourth to get horses, or tie them in our already smallish arena. (Plus for special feeding and prepping for shows it would be nice.)


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

remove hay feeder and put door to that stall in that area.

the only feasible way I can think of is to leave the corner stall that opens outdoors as a "run-in" type of stall, maybe have an individual padock there 

or move them all down a bit since you say more room to the right and leave that as an area to bring in hay/bedding a place to put some cross ties since it's close to where you could have your tack room


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I would make doors for the other stall so you could get to the horses easyer alsso remove the feeder you will need a hose for water ect good luck this sounds fun


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

The most cost effective way IMHO would be to buy 2 stall fronts (used on CraigsList). You can try to hack something togeather or if you have welding skills making something similar yourself. But from personal experience, it's more expensive to buy the raw materials and fabricate it your self.

My current barn was a two stall setup each with a door to the individual turnouts, but when my mare was pregnant I wanted to expand one of the stalls in to a foaling stall by removing the solid wall to include the hay area next to it.

It was such a pain in the *** it retrospect I really wish i would have just used modular stalls instead of builing it myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

Could you plan for all of your "proposed" walls to be shifted 4' to the right (width of a normal door)? Lonely little stall 1 (with the door ONLY to the outside) isn't a great idea---What if there is a barn fire? What if the horse in stall 1 injures itself and absolutely needs to get into the main barn for treatment? What about spring and fall mud around that exterior door? Since you don't have measurements on your plans, I'm guessing that the wall between stalls 3&4 would be just to the right of the water if you shift the walls. Since it's impractical to move the water supply, the front wall in that stall can be moved back to accomodate it, leaving you still with about a 10x10 stall. Just thinkin'......... If I can be of any more help, let me know!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I will try and get better pictures and measurements tomorrow to try and lay out a plan. Thank you all very much for your responses! It sucks that we did all this work to throw together a foaling stall, and the improvements that we made only made things more difficult in e long run! :lol: But, that's usually how it goes.

I really would like the stall on the end to be accessible from the arena as well as be able to open up into the connected run. Then moving the automatic water to the stall open to the outside in the least painless way. In the stall, right in front of the wall the hay feeder hangs on, there is a concrete curb that is about 10" tall and extends as far as the feeder does. I don't know whether it can/should be broken out, or to just leave it and put new hay feeders on top of it. So much deliberation.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That feeder was meant for calves. The pipe on top could rip a horse open.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> That feeder was meant for calves. The pipe on top could rip a horse open.


We built the feeder ourselves, and all rough edges were smoothed off or covered.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was looking at the end of the pipe. That is the dangerous part. Also that water pipe. When you own horses, Murphy is always lurking in the shadows. If anything can go wrong it will. Moving the feeder would open up more space if you could rebuild it in the corner near that pipe.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

10x12 is really small- it might be OK for keeping a horse for a couple hours while waiting for the vet/farrier or something like that, but I wouldn't want to keep a horse in it for much longer. Two 15x12 stalls would be big enough that horses could be kept in them overnight or while on stall rest.

I agree on taking the hay rack out- it takes up way too much room in a stall, even if it's safe.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just had 10' x 10.6' stalls built. The contractor used oak boards everywhere except the bottom boards - they're pressure treated because of contact with urine. The posts are pressure treated as well. We went with double dutch doors which are easier to build and cheaper.

As far as size, I thought my gelding would seem squished but at 15.2 hands he's been laying down, rolling, and just fine in a stall that size. Granted I would love to have gone bigger, but sometimes you have to work with the space you're given


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure if they would work for you but you asked for pictures of self made stalls. Here is mine. They were done a loooong time ago and since I hardly use them these days they do need a bit of repair work done in places that I've not bothered with. It was very cost effective as the lumber was milled out of the woods, split the lumber with the gentleman who milled it - win/win for both parties. 

Don't mind my dirty ol' barn but here is what the stall fronts look like


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's our homemade stalls. This is before the feed doors were built.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice! We are planning on building something similar. What did you use along the bottom of the stalls between the stalls and the dirt? 4x4s? Also what did you use for your metal slats? I was looking at plumbing pipe, but wasn't sure about the weight.



Farmchic said:


> Here's our homemade stalls. This is before the feed doors were built.
> 
> View attachment 131412


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you. My husband is not here for me to tell you exactly what he did but I think the pipe is from the electrical section and then we did pour a concrete footing for the stalls and built on top of that. I can get details from him later if you want me to.


----------

